# How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb?



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

How many internet forum members does it take to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed.

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently.

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs.

53 to flame the spell checkers

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames.

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb"...another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp".

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct.

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation of their "acceptable use policy".

109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb group

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped.

111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group.

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique, and what brands are faulty.

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs.

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's.

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too".

12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three".

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ.

44 to ask what is a "FAQ".

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs".

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....

Some of you have probably seen this on other forums. I thought it was pretty funny especially with how a lot of the topics have been going around here lately


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeap, that about sums it up..... :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....


That is my favorite on the list!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Personally, I just call up the housing office and have maintenance come replace my light bulbs. Paying rent over $1600/month, I take them for all they are worth :wink:

And this is where you add....

Someone who feels the need to relate personal experience to the light bulb changing situation, because their husband blabs all day at work and is all talked out when he gets home so doesn't feel like chatting :rollin:

ETA: Before anyone says anything...that maintenance thing sounded totally raunchy, but is not at all, I swear! Not a bad wife, promise!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> > 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....
> 
> 
> That is my favorite on the list!!!!! :beer:


Anyone heard of shooting deer with a 223?  or is that: any1 hurd off shootin dear wit a 223?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > > 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....
> ...


Can anyone tell me if the ducks and geese will be around Gackle during the first week of November? :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Gilmore said:
> ...


Internet scouting is not allowed here!!!! :wink: 
Besides the birds fly around Gackle for some reason? Must be the goose Nazi that lives in the area!

I shoot Fawns...... :beer:


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Maverick said:


> I shoot Fawns...... :beer:


Don't forget about shooting hens! And roost busting! Or shooting hens while busting a roost! Or my personal favorite, being a NR while shooting hens and busting a roost!

:beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Maverick said:


> I shoot Fawns...... :beer:


 :rollin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What gun should I buy?
I'll ask about the scope latter. I will also tell you what my buget is latter also. Then I'll ask is it a good caliber for youtes & skunks. what is the best ammo for chipmunks with that rifle?

P.S. I'm only 14 so that is why my spelling sucks.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This thread could be what is called a self fulfilling prophecy, or another baitpile.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Nearly forgot I need a scope for my 600 smoken express special. I want to be able to shoot chipmunks at 900 yards and maby some times a 1000.

What ya recommend?

 Al


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

oh lets start another poll... whats a better bow...


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a NR guide with an outfitting buisiness and I want to lease some pheasant and deer hunting land while posting my own with unsiged or dated paper signs. Anyone interested????


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > > 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....
> ...


I've done that for many years.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, and HF hunts should be banned.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't hunt that bait pile that is in the trail cam picture surrounded by deer. It's just there so I can find out what deer are in the area


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

It takes two forum members to change a light bulb; a liberal to unscrew the light bulb because conservatives can't turn left and a conservative to put the new light bulb in because a liberal can't run right.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I should archive this thread - that about sums it up. What a headache to moderate! 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

indsport said:


> It takes two forum members to change a light bulb; a liberal to unscrew the light bulb because conservatives can't turn left and a conservative to put the new light bulb in because a liberal can't run right.


indsport, I really enjoyed this post. :thumb: Humor with truth.


----------

